# ROFR, didn't pass... advice please?



## stevet1 (Jun 15, 2010)

So sad.  Wife and I tried to get this TS:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300428063519&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Hilton Waikoloa, Kohola Suites. We didn't want to get Bay Club, because we want access to the Hotel facilities (love the lagoon). Also, wanted guaranteed Platinum time, because for the next decade at least, vacations will be dictated by the kids' school year. But it looks like Hilton won't allow Platinum Time to pass, even at around $1.20/point. We were willing to pay the premium on Hawaii MF's because we were concerned about the ability to book 12 months out in your home resort in the season we wanted.


We're still looking for our fist TS purchase. So what do you folks think we should do now? Keep looking for similar Hawaii TS resales? Or should we just get the cheapest points/MFs? (HGVC Flamingo) Should we easily be able to get Kohala suites during platinum season 9 months out by just using points? (Not really interested in using Las Vegas, and using Orlando would be pretty rare)


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 15, 2010)

*Shocked and amazed!*

Wow!!! Who knew that ANY timeshare was utilizing ROFR 

I don't have any advice for you --- I can't even make up my mind about what to do myself. 

elaine


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 15, 2010)

*R. O. F. R. = R. O. F. L.*




stevet1 said:


> So what do you folks think we should do now?


Start shopping for resale timeshares that don't have ROFR. 

Or, if your heart is set on that ROFR timeshare, make an even lower offer next time, & lower yet the time after that, & still lower once again next time following that, & so on & so forth right on down the line.  

Make the sons of guns keep on buying'm out from under you till they get tired of the game & you get your resale timeshare at your price. 

You might not win the game, but you just might outlast the timeshare company -- or at least cause them some trouble along the way. 

Shux upon'm. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 15, 2010)

That was a 2BR _*Plus *_unit in Platinum season -- no surprise that they exercised ROFR on that one.  A regular 2BR Platinum season unit there would have only been 7000 points.  $10K was a very good price at that location.

For Big Island reservations, you should have no problem making reservations at any time of the year at nine months out, with the _possible _exception of Christmas.  There is always much more availability at the Big Island vs. Hawaiin Village.  If that will work for you, just go ahead and find a points package in Vegas or Orlando.

Kurt


----------



## wmmmmm (Jun 16, 2010)

Kohola Suites is nice and I like it more than Bay Club or King's Land because of the Hotel access.  In fact, I was tempted to get a 8400 points unit there when they first opened for ~$26K (then I came to my senses!)  Anyway, as Kurt mentioned, Kohola is always available at the 9 months window so you should be able to get 8400 points or 2 4800 points at Orlando or LV and go there anytime you want.  Good luck.


----------



## yumdrey (Jun 16, 2010)

Maybe you need to contact Hilton specialized brokers like Seth or Judi, they know what is the current market price for Hawaiian Hilton resorts (If you insist that location, that season, that room size).
Those two are the most reputable HGVC brokers through TUG members. They can give you better help than any TUG member for your purchase.


----------



## HGVCLover (Jun 16, 2010)

wmmmmm said:


> Kohola Suites is nice and I like it more than Bay Club or King's Land because of the Hotel access.  In fact, I was tempted to get a 8400 points unit there when they first opened for ~$26K (then I came to my senses!)  Anyway, as Kurt mentioned, Kohola is always available at the 9 months window so you should be able to get 8400 points or 2 4800 points at Orlando or LV and go there anytime you want.  Good luck.



HGVC members who own or stay at Kingsland also have access to the Hilton
Waikoloa facilities.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jun 17, 2010)

Something to note about HGVC Flamingo LV...it has no ROFR and some of the lowest MF's in HGVC. 

If you work the system exactly 9 months out its possible to get what you want in Hawaii at premium vacation times.   The lower MF's there and lack of ROFR's may overcome the extra effort in booking.


----------



## jjking42 (Jun 17, 2010)

Buy HGVC marco island 
No rofr 
usualy rent well and a nice place to go stay

Gold weeks are worth 5000 points and not too expensive


----------



## stevet1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks all for the advice! I am waiting for my purchase price to be refunded (hopefully in the next couple of days) before committing to another purchase.

If I go the points are points route - I probably will go with a trusted broker, like judy or seth.

Another idea, what do people think about just buying an affiliated HGVC resort - like Bay Club and then just joining HGVC and using the points? Point scale should be similar/same as the HGVC Waikoloa Beach. No ROFR for Bay club, right? Seems like a much more affordable way to get points. And after all the work Hilton is putting into Bay Club, it just seems  unlikely that Hilton would cancel it's affiliation with it. But what do you experts think?

I guess the idea is similar to the marco island idea, but just more tangible in my mind since I've been to Waikoloa....

As for Kingsland, yes I was aware that kingsland had access to the hotel facilities.... but is it really worth the extra points? For me the answer is a definite maybe - primarily for the heated superpool.


----------



## Keep Traveling (Jun 22, 2010)

I wonder the same thing about Bay Club while the maint. fees are definately more expensive than others like HGVC Orlando, the cost difference between maint fees and purchase price for the same amount of points is huge.  It would probably take 12-16 years to break even.

Am I missing something??

KT


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 22, 2010)

stevet1 said:


> Another idea, what do people think about just buying an affiliated HGVC resort - like Bay Club and then just joining HGVC and using the points? Point scale should be similar/same as the HGVC Waikoloa Beach. No ROFR for Bay club, right? Seems like a much more affordable way to get points. And after all the work Hilton is putting into Bay Club, it just seems  unlikely that Hilton would cancel it's affiliation with it. But what do you experts think?



I've watched 2 Bay Club units expire with no bids from the same seller you linked, so I too wonder what is up with Bay Club?  I'll let you know in a few days because I'm getting ready to bid on one.  shhhhh :ignore:


----------



## SDtwins (Jun 22, 2010)

The Bay Club had a special  assessment (due a few weeks ago) for the interior renovations that are starting. The owners that I bought my resale from were dumping their weeks due to the special assessment. I suspect this and the opinion (incorrect opinion in my book) that the affliliate status of the Bay Club could mean that HGVC is going to drop them is depressing the Bay Club prices even more than the other TS properties. I was happy to take advantage of this. ;-)


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 22, 2010)

BC is guarantee Platinum even though there are a few gold weeks per year.

There are always persistent rumors about why BC is cheaper.  IMHO likely driven by sales to persuade you to pay full board from them rather than cheaper at the BC.  The SA does not help.  There is always the arguement that BC is being dumped, not likely to happen, but this rumor also persists.

I own BC, have for years, and have yet to be concerned about rumors, whichi is what most are, just rumors.

You own what you are comfortable with.


----------



## HGVCLover (Jun 22, 2010)

SDtwins said:


> The Bay Club had a special  assessment (due a few weeks ago) for the interior renovations that are starting. The owners that I bought my resale from were dumping their weeks due to the special assessment. I suspect this and the opinion (incorrect opinion in my book) that the affliliate status of the Bay Club could mean that HGVC is going to drop them is depressing the Bay Club prices even more than the other TS properties. I was happy to take advantage of this. ;-)



We live in Hawaii and were just at Kingsland.  We usually stay at the Bay Club, no I do not think access to the Hilton Hotel is worth staying at the other HGVC Waikoloa properties, and the renovations have started.  It looks like the units are going to be totally transformed and IMHO probably just as nice if not nicer then the other HGVC properties there.

I think the economy is having an impact on the price of TS.


----------



## frankhi (Jun 23, 2010)

I like the Bay Club and they are so cheap and easy to book any week, just pay the $80/day (or whatever) for access to the hilton when you want to go, you'll be way ahead. I mean an extra $400 a week (5 days at the hilton) when you can buy it for 1000's less is chump change.


----------



## bobemac (Jun 23, 2010)

We have stayed at the HWV resort many times.

  The pool area is covered with screaming kiddos. We have never had any desire to use that pool area. Even the adult pool at the ocean tower is over run.
   The Kohala Coast has many real natural beaches. These places are much more enjoyable than the HWV pool.
   We have also owned at the Bay Club for awhile. We have always found the
Bay Club more private, a better location, closer to the ocean and the golf course, and with much larger rooms.
   The only knock against the BC was it was constructed in the 1990s.
The BC units are now being completely refurbished. We have been charged
a grand total of $497 for our huge 2 bedroom unit.
   The BC is quite the bargin now.
 Just don't tell anybody. I'm getting ready to pick up another deal.


----------



## stevet1 (Jun 24, 2010)

OK, thanks everyone for the replies....Finally, my funds got refunded from the failed Waikoloa Beach purchase attempt. 

So I've taken the extra time to come up with a spreadsheet calculator, and like you experts already know - the MF's are the key for long term value. I just didn't realize how important they were until I crunched the numbers. (No Bay Club for me... MF's will make this a more costly purchase over 20/30 years, even if the TS was given to me for free)

I'm starting to correspond with Judi to search for deals that match my expectations.... but for some reason Judi's listed MF's seem to be less than what  other sellers list on EBAY.

For example, Judi has the following info on Ebay/ emailed to me:
LV Strip MF -2BR  $730.22
Orlando Sea world - MF -1BR $624.54

Whereas, a different ebay seller has
HGVC Flamingo - MF- 1BR 782.81

I must be missing something. I thought that Flamingo had the lowest MF's in HGVC? Is there anyplace to look up objectively what the actual current annual MF's are at any given HGVC location? Now that I'm taking the true cost into my purchase decision... I need really good, reliable MF information in order to make a good purchase.


----------



## stevet1 (Jun 24, 2010)

I think i figured it out - 

Judi doesn't include club dues in her MF's - while other sellers might - 

and I found the MF thread for 2009 in the stickied thread up top - 

Looks like LV Strip (not Flamingo) currently has the lowest MF's for a 2BR at this time out of all the HGVC  am I looking at this wrong?


----------



## hockeybrain (Jun 24, 2010)

*Check out the old threads there is a lot on maintenance fees*

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=108332&highlight=2010+dues


----------



## stevet1 (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the link to 2010 MF's! Much appreciated!

Does anyone have an idea why LV Strip has the lowest MF's? And most importantly, is it likely to stay that way?


----------



## myip (Jun 24, 2010)

frankhi said:


> I like the Bay Club and they are so cheap and easy to book any week, just pay the $80/day (or whatever) for access to the hilton when you want to go, you'll be way ahead. I mean an extra $400 a week (5 days at the hilton) when you can buy it for 1000's less is chump change.


Is it $80 per person or per family?


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 24, 2010)

bobemac said:


> The BC is quite the bargain now.
> Just don't tell anybody. I'm getting ready to pick up another deal.



Aw, was that you that outbid me on the 1 BR EOY Odd?


----------



## frankhi (Jun 25, 2010)

myip said:


> Is it $80 per person or per family?



For the family, I think up to 4 people


----------



## namuh (Jun 25, 2010)

stevet1 said:


> Thanks for the link to 2010 MF's! Much appreciated!
> 
> Does anyone have an idea why LV Strip has the lowest MF's? And most importantly, is it likely to stay that way?



Well, would you want the lowest fees in the place you have the most units to sell?  They are still developing the Strip property, and have an incentive to keep the MFs low.


----------



## Seth Nock (Jun 26, 2010)

I am surprised that the HGVC got bought back.  Recently, I have had a few units bought back.  However, they tended to be HGVC Las Vegas Strip units.  I know Judi has also had a Gold 1 bedroom at Hilton Las Vegas Convention center bought back.  Right now your lowest maintenance fees would be in this order:
HGVC Las Vegas Strip
HGVC Flamingo
HGVC Las Vegas Hilton Convention Center
HGVC Sea World
HGVC on International Drive (Tuscany)


----------



## RichardL (Jun 27, 2010)

*Bay Club*

:rofl: 

I own 5 units at the Bay Club.  Yes I paid approx $300 for the recent unit up-grade.  I think the unit looks great.  Yes, I joined HVCLUB and now how a points system.  This not only opens up all the hilton hotels, but allows me to select either the May or October off season, so a one bedroom is no longer 4800 points but 3400 pts, and to trade to the Kingsland is also at at reduced rate.  How do I enjoy the off season- great weather, no kids, no restaurant or attraction lines, etc.  Think of the off season as a bonus even if you have children and choose now to travel just in the Summer.

Oh yes, it seems that ever year for 5 weeks I visit the beautiful grounds and pools of the beach front Hilton and swim in there pools and lagoons.  I just don't walk over with the green and white towel from the Bay Club.

Look over the point system and it is far cheaper to buy at the Bay Club than at Kingsland.  4800 annual Bay Club for $900-$1200 purchase price versus $35,000- $60,000.  Maybe that is why I bought 5.  

In regards to Hilton dumping the Bay Club that as good of a rumor as any other.  Why did Hilton insist on the Bay Club renovation?  Simple, the resort rating dropped from Gold to Silver.  Why would Hilton go through all the time, money, and effort to upgrade a property right in the heart of their Waikolao monopoly board just to drop them as a management customer?  I have no reason to believe that was or is their intention.  Hilton is a management company and an independent Bay Club would be competition for them and their two other resorts.  In my opinion, Hilton is doing very well and does not want to change things on the Big Island.

By the way, be sure to tour Kingsland.  I would not trade even one of my units for one of theirs.  Reason, I do not like the lay-out and smaller sized units.  I one bedroom at the Bay Club is huge and includes a full kitchen and washer/ dryer.  Oh, yes did I mention it was originally built as a condo and it has alot of square footage.  The two bedrooms are great, and if you want to consider trading points for a two bedroom I do but I select the stand alone duplex villas.  Wow!!  They stand alone and include private parking in a car port by the front door.  If I wanted to stay at Kingsland, I certainly have enough points to do so.  

My thoughts are pretty simple and my actions tell you everything.


----------

